# do all poos eats this fast!



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Mitzi seems to finish her meals in record time. I swear it was under a minute this supper time. Do all poos eat this fast? She is putting on weight so am I worrying unnecessarily?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine are now fed on NI raw, and the portions are quite small but it is literally all gone within about 5 seconds...When Betty was on kibble , she would not come up for air whilst eating so that was gone in 60 seconds too...I dont think we should knock it though...a lot of our fellow forum friends have trouble getting their poos to eat at all!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I had trouble getting Lady to eat kibble...now that she is on a fresh food...she wolfs it down. I prefer this over the other....tho lady is on the slim side.


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

We bought Daisy a special bowl for speedy eaters. It has 3 sort of column things in the middle so she has to work a bit at getting the food. Seems to work for her. Jox


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Your right Colin - not sure I could handle a fussy eater. 

What a great idea about the split bowl! can I ask where you got it from Jo?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lucky you! It's nice to hear of a poo with an appetite and there are ALOT of fussy eaters out there.
Weller used to be a pig as a small puppy, then he went and got all weight conscious and fussy as a teenager  and now he is a good sensible eater.


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

We have one of these no gulp/slow feeder bowls for Amber as she also inhales her food! Ours was from Amazon.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo used to inhale his and I was quite worried about it and almost bought one of the special bowls. Nowadays he is the opposite and really takes his time. I preferred it when he inhaled it quickly (with hindsight). So perhaps you could just wait and see before spending too much money. I did hear that putting a lemon (I think) into the bowl with the kibble slowed them down?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

You lot will depress the masses with this thread!! Not many 'poos eat so well!!

As for the bowls to slow them down, if you feed dry a simple non-slip dog bowl -http://www.pet-bliss.co.uk/acatalog/Feeding_Stainless_Steel_Dog_Bowl_with_Paws_and_Bone_Imprints.html turned upside-down and the kibble poured around the outer rim works quite well (and is cheaper too!!)


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

sorry everyone...didn't mean to depress those of you with fussy poos. I shouldn't glow because my poo is a happy eater...she may change as time goes on! LOL What a great idea Katie about the bowl. I might try it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's a slow eater. I knew she was a fussy eater, but didn't know she was slow until Lolly came to stay. They both ate kibble one meal time, Lolly's was gone fairly quickly and Millie was still plodding through hers. 

She's ignored all her food today  I guess she's just not hungry


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Millie's a slow eater. I knew she was a fussy eater, but didn't know she was slow until Lolly came to stay. They both ate kibble one meal time, Lolly's was gone fairly quickly and Millie was still plodding through hers.
> 
> She's ignored all her food today  I guess she's just not hungry


Ted is also slow fussy eater - some days he shows a bit more interest, but it he's tired after a long walk, or he's too hot; he won't eat. I generally let him have a doze, or cool down then he'll eat.

But he's so fussy, takes very little to put him off his food...wish he was a greedy boy!!


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Hi, the bowl was from a local pet shop, I don't think it was mega expensive and at the time we needed a bigger one as the puppy one wasn't big enough. I'll try and find a picture.

Daisy's now 9 months and eats more sedately, so maybe it's a puppy thing?
Jox


----------

